# Newbie at smoking/bring hams



## american piggy (Apr 4, 2017)

image.jpeg



__ american piggy
__ Apr 3, 2017


















image.jpeg



__ american piggy
__ Apr 3, 2017





Gonna start brining my half a ham lag today for Easter dinner! My brain recipe will be 
20oz of kosher salt
3 tablespoon Prague poweder 1 
3 gallons of water. 












image.jpeg



__ american piggy
__ Apr 3, 2017





Thinking about letting it go for about 10 days. Then I'll dry it with paper towels and smoke it at 120/150f for 6/8hours depending on how my temperatures work with my charcoal smoker. If anyone has any advise for me before I smoke it let me know!


----------



## tropics (Apr 4, 2017)

Did you inject that meat with the cure solution? 10  day does not seem like it would be any where near cured for the thickness.

Richie


----------



## american piggy (Apr 4, 2017)

Didn't inject.. Was thinking about it just didn't have a needle thing! If I got one do you think I'd be able to take it out of the brine and inject it? And then do you think the 10 days would be enough? Thank you!
Joseph


----------



## american piggy (Apr 4, 2017)

tropics said:


> Did you inject that meat with the cure solution? 10  day does not seem like it would be any where near cured for the thickness.
> Richie



^^^^ sorry forgot to hit the reply! New at this


----------



## tropics (Apr 5, 2017)

I don't know if injecting at this time would help. Hope one of the guys with more experience shows up

Richie


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 5, 2017)

Inject it from all sides every inch. That will get plenty of brine in and you will be fine in 10 days...JJ


----------



## daveomak (Apr 5, 2017)

For your next ham, check out my method...  

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/236375/ham-from-fresh-picnics-update-10-21-money


----------



## american piggy (Apr 5, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Inject it from all sides every inch. That will get plenty of brine in and you will be fine in 10 days...JJ


Perfect! I'll do that today then! Thanks for all the help everyone!more picture when I start the smoke! 
Joesph.


----------

